# Silicone as Anode may be solved...



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Another article from MIT Tech Review. Would allow 8-10x more power for the same LiIon battery if a comparable advancement for the Cathode is found; by itself would offer 2x improvement in storage.

4x improvement in current technology would be a total game changer, allowing up to 400 mile range without recharge. I'm still betting on less than 5 years to that benchmark.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I heard a similar story on EVTV this week. At this rate, the internal combustion engine will be dead within ten years.


----------



## pluggedin (Sep 20, 2011)

Something tells me we are only at the beginning as well with these advancements. I mean think about it, motorcycle parts are already being used in car medications and vice versa. The future is so bright for electric vehicle customization.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Yep. The rate of progress is accelerating exponentially, not progressing linearly.


----------

